# Ghost Saddle Trial - Feedback



## kaiserchief (28 June 2015)

There's been a fair bit of discussion on this forum about these saddles recently, so I thought I'd share my experiences of a Ghost saddle trial 

I'm 5'5 and have a 13hh pony so finding a saddle that's short enough for his back but has a seat big enough for me has always been tricky. We've been riding in a Libra Trec treeless since I backed him 3 years ago, bar a two month stint in a Thorowgood treed saddle last year, and he really likes the saddle, but I find it very un-supportive, especially for fast work and jumping which are two of our favourite things.

The Libra is on its last legs now - we've done loads more in it than it's really designed for and the flaps are wearing away - you can see the foam through them (whoops!) so I've started the search for a replacement. I received a Ghost saddle on trial from Equine Whispers last Thursday (super customer service!) and have ridden in it every day since then.

First impressions: It's a really nicely made saddle, gorgeous soft leather, removable/adjustable panels (sympanova lined to reduce the likelihood of slipping), I like the Y girthing and the choice of stirrup positions. I also liked that the stirrups attached under the flap as sometimes in the summer I prefer to ride in shorts and half chaps and this setup would mean no stirrups rubbing my thighs.






[/URL]






[/URL]

Popped it on the pony and was delighted that it wasn't too long for him! 






[/URL]

He didn't bat an eyelid at the different feel so on I hopped:






[/URL]

And discovered the downside to the stirrups being under the flaps - you have to get off again to lengthen them!

On the first day, we hacked out for an hour in walk, trot and canter. Absolutely delighted with the saddle's stability as Kai was a doughnut (much spooking and head tossing due to the flies) but he moved really nicely in it. Got back and noted a lovely even sweat mark. His back felt nice and he was lovely and relaxed. I noticed though that in trot, I kept bashing my thighs on the thigh rolls, but put it down to the pony being rather more awkward and pingy than usual.

On Friday we jumped in the arena and again, the saddle was very stable! No forwards movement on landing which has been a problem with the Libra and the thigh rolls gave me a really great feeling of security. The twist in the seat is fabulous as my leg drapes much more easily than in the Libra which helped with steering and accuracy. Pony absolutely flew so he liked it too! Only trouble was that again in trot, I was banging my thighs and after jumping he had dry marks under the stirrups.

Saturday was boiling so we did a walking only hack but incorporated lots of hillwork. The saddle is an absolute delight to ride in in walk and again, the twist makes hillwork so much more comfortable  I love how easily my leg rests on Kai in it - lateral work is effortless! We played with shoulder in, quarters in and leg yield which he considered child's play.

Tonight we schooled for half an hour, mostly in trot and the thigh roll thing is definitely a problem! The only way I could avoid it was to rise more upright but that unbalanced Kai and made for a cranky pony who couldn't understand why I wasn't riding him properly...we do a lot of trot work so this could unfortunately be the decider for me  

I'm getting my final ride in it tomorrow before I send it back so am planning a fast hack to check the sweat pattern again then will give it some serious thought, and maybe try and trial a few other options before making my mind up. I love just about everything about the saddle apart from the trotting issue which could just be because I'm tall and my pony isn't.


----------



## Wagtail (28 June 2015)

You can get one without thee thigh roll I believe.


----------



## kaiserchief (28 June 2015)

You can, but the extra leg support is one of the reasons I'm looking to change from the Libra to something else and in walk, canter and for jumping I really liked the thigh rolls. I've emailed my feedback to Equine Whispers to see what they advise - I don't know whether the thigh rolls are at a different angle on the Firenze saddle so that might work better too.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 June 2015)

this is very timely as I am considering one  is this the standard or the piccolo seat?


----------



## kaiserchief (28 June 2015)

It's the piccolo, the standard would be too long for Kai


----------



## Wagtail (28 June 2015)

I've ordered mine, but this is an interesting thread because I couldn't ride in it due to my mare being unbroken and the horse I was going to try it out ridden on, went on box rest just before the trial. I think you may have better luck with the straighter angled block of the Firenze (dressage version). If I have similar problems to you then I may have to buy that seat for my saddle too. At least you can buy different seats but that's £175 extra.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 June 2015)

thanks. I hadn't thought about it before but most saddles with thigh rolls there are for types of riding where rising trot isn't done-western, Aussis stock saddles, Iberian saddles for example. I've always avoided dressage saddles with huge blocks as well so I think I will go for the one without thigh rolls.

Shame if it won't suit you-have us tried any of the endurance saddles or Native Pony saddles? not so great for jumping mind you (endurance)


----------



## kaiserchief (28 June 2015)

I'm hoping the Firenze might suit if the blocks are less angled - it's the top of the block that I was hitting my thigh on, the bottom was in a lovely position. I think you're right MOC, if you did sitting trot rather than rising, the problem would never happen.

I've not really tried many different saddles on Kai as he's been so happy in the Libra so the journey starts here. The priorities are comfort for him followed by a secure seat for me as jumping and galloping on a little pony is only fun if you don't feel like you're going to disappear off the front end if he puts his head down for any reason.


----------



## cobgoblin (29 June 2015)

I would be concerned about the dry marks under the stirrup attachments.


----------



## ester (29 June 2015)

It looks like the sort of block that would be really useful if it was velcro attached and you could change it dependent on what you were doing. As a tallish person on a pony I have 3 sets of blocks for my VSD saddle and like being able to shift them about a bit.


----------



## DD265 (29 June 2015)

These look interesting. What was it like in terms of feeling secure with steep hills?

I am tempted by the bareback pad!


----------



## samlf (29 June 2015)

Does it fit differently to a tree'd saddle in that you say it's not too long on his back but does appear to be past the last rib. Does that not matter in a treeless?


----------



## Wagtail (29 June 2015)

samlf said:



			Does it fit differently to a tree'd saddle in that you say it's not too long on his back but does appear to be past the last rib. Does that not matter in a treeless?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the rules of fitting them are different. Because it doesn't have a solid tree, weight is not transferred right to the back of the saddle. The important thing with treeless saddles is that where the rider sits should not put weight past the last rib. I had my saddler check mine and she showed me how this was the case because I thought it looked too long on my short backed mare.


----------



## samlf (29 June 2015)

Wagtail said:



			Yes, the rules of fitting them are different. Because it doesn't have a solid tree, weight is not transferred right to the back of the saddle. The important thing with treeless saddles is that where the rider sits should not put weight past the last rib. I had my saddler check mine and she showed me how this was the case because I thought it looked too long on my short backed mare.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that makes sense


----------



## jgmbng (29 June 2015)

Kaiserchief.....what size treed saddle is the picollo equivalent to ?


----------



## ozpoz (29 June 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			I would be concerned about the dry marks under the stirrup attachments.
		
Click to expand...

I would be too. It means pressure.. the skin is unable to function normally.


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 June 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			I would be concerned about the dry marks under the stirrup attachments.
		
Click to expand...




ozpoz said:



			I would be too. It means pressure.. the skin is unable to function normally.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this the big problem with treeless saddles? They sound great in theory, but in practice they concentrate pressure in certain areas? I remain utterly unconvinced by them.


----------



## Spotsrock (29 June 2015)

Have you tried sensation saddles? I only ride in them now


----------



## kaiserchief (29 June 2015)

Apologies if I miss anyone's question:

cobgoblin, ozpoz and Tiddlypom, I've been riding Kai in a treeless saddle for 3 years (the Libra) and his back is superb - the only time the physio picked up problems was when I was using the Thorowgood. In the Libra we get a wonderful, even sweat mark, even after long fast rides and jumping, so my guess about the dry marks is that the Ghost just doesn't entirely suit us in the setup I used, at least for jumping. I had to send it back today and didn't get a chance to ride in it again so didn't manage to experiment as I'd have liked to. If I'd had it for longer I'd have played about a bit more with different pads, moved the panels, used different stirrup settings etc and I'm sure I'd have resolved it.

DD265, VERY secure on steep hills - no movement either forwards or back and very comfortable and supportive.

Samif, Wagtail's explained the length thing really well. Interestingly, the Ghost looks shorter on Kai than his Libra does.

jgmbng, really sorry, I don't know. The longest treed saddle Kai can take is 16" so I'd guess the Ghost is equivalent to about a 16.5" but please don't quote me on that.

Spotsrock, I've never tried a Sensation but I love the look of them. I've never trialled one though as they're over my budget and Better Saddles says the standard seat size is 17" so I'd always assumed they'd be too big for Kai.


----------



## smiggy (29 June 2015)

I tried one for my very wide highland, I really didn't like it as it just looked completely perched. I really disliked the long length of very plasticy girth strap in contact with the horse I didn't even ride in it in her. On my little Coblet it looked much better and was very comfy to ride in but I still felt perched.


----------



## Equi (29 June 2015)

I still think they are not very good looking. Sorry


----------



## kaiserchief (30 June 2015)

Smiggy, it's funny isn't it, how one saddle looks and feels different on different horses.

lol each to their own equi, no need to be sorry  Wouldn't life be boring if we all liked the same things.


----------



## Brightbay (30 June 2015)

Thank you for writing it up   I have been looking at them and wondering if they would work for me, so it's been really helpful to read.

I am using a Barefoot Cheyenne with my 13.3.  Like yours, he also has a TG fitted by a saddle fitter, but he moves better and is happier in the Cheyenne (probably very similar to the Libra).

My problem  is that the Cheyenne is my big horse's saddle, and the pony needs the Wide pommel while the big guy needs the Medium, and I'm a lazy person who can't be bothered swapping pommels once a day!  So I wondered if the Ghost would suit the big fellow - he has a bit of a wither and I have to use quite complicated pads for the Cheyenne.  Do you think it would suit a horse with withers? I am guessing it's also possible to use a long pad under the saddle to avoid the girth straps touching the horse.

By the way I have a Freeform SB that fits the pony, but I stopped using it because I kept banging into the pommel when doing a rising trot - my friend had a Freeform with Poleys and it was just the same - sounds similar to the Ghost.


----------



## Baois Glas (30 June 2015)

Really interesting review  

I've always been keen to try the Ghosts.


----------



## kaiserchief (30 June 2015)

Hi Brightbay and Baois Glas, I'm really pleased you've found the write up useful  

I reckon a Ghost would work on a horse with withers (with the appropriate padding) as it has panels underneath to provide spine and wither clearance which you'd normally use pads to get with a Barefoot/Libra type of saddle. I'd definitely recommend trialling the saddle before buying though, and Equine Whispers were really good, getting me a trial saddle within 3 weeks of enquiring.

I used my treeless Polypad under the Ghost which kept the girth straps off his sides. I doubt he'd have minded if they'd been against him, but I preferred the fit of the saddle with the Polypad than with the Ghost pad that was sent with it on the trial.

I used to have a Freeform SB with poleys on my old mare and loved it but I think it would have been too long for Kai. I reckon the Junior that they used to do would have fitted him well but I wouldn't have been able to ride in it as the flaps were dinky and my knees would have been off the front.


----------



## ester (30 June 2015)

I'm going to have to google poley!


----------



## kaiserchief (30 June 2015)

lol esther, poleys are like bolsters on the front of the seat, higher up than thigh rolls. Hopefully, below is a photo of my old Freeform with poleys:


----------



## Baois Glas (4 July 2015)

I've just realized who you are!  You used to be on NR as Showjumper and had Dolly, and Kai was a baby   I remember your saddle,lol.  You probably don't remember me, but I have Shay (was Ted) and also had treeless saddles, you helped me an awful lot when I was just getting into treeless and bitless


----------



## kaiserchief (5 July 2015)

lol that's me, and yes I remember you, how is shay?


----------



## Wagtail (6 July 2015)

My saddle arrived a few days ago. I am recovering from a shoulder operation at present so will report back once I start work again with my mare. The saddle looks lovely. I'll post some pics too once I get going.


----------



## ponydi (6 July 2015)

ester said:



			It looks like the sort of block that would be really useful if it was velcro attached and you could change it dependent on what you were doing. As a tallish person on a pony I have 3 sets of blocks for my VSD saddle and like being able to shift them about a bit.
		
Click to expand...

This - have moveable blocks on a Heather Moffett


----------



## Brightbay (6 July 2015)

Baois Glas said:



			I've just realized who you are!  You used to be on NR as Showjumper and had Dolly, and Kai was a baby   I remember your saddle,lol.  You probably don't remember me, but I have Shay (was Ted) and also had treeless saddles, you helped me an awful lot when I was just getting into treeless and bitless 

Click to expand...

Haha the HHO reunion of the NR exiles   I used to be Capalldubh and I remember you both. Didn't realise you had moved to Ireland Baois Glas.


----------



## Baois Glas (7 July 2015)

kaiserchief said:



			lol that's me, and yes I remember you, how is shay?
		
Click to expand...

He's good thank you, he's retired now and I have my Appy girl as my main riding horse. We've been through quite a few saddles now but settled on Sensations.


----------



## Baois Glas (7 July 2015)

Brightbay said:



			Haha the HHO reunion of the NR exiles   I used to be Capalldubh and I remember you both. Didn't realise you had moved to Ireland Baois Glas.
		
Click to expand...

I remember you as well Capalldubh   I move to Ireland 18 months ago so I could keep the horses at home.


----------



## spookypony (7 July 2015)

I'm just trialling a Ghost, and will report in when I've had a proper sit on it!


----------



## kaiserchief (8 July 2015)

Wow, must be amazing having them at home  

How long are the Sensations underneath, from front to back? I emailed Mariaana at Better Saddles about trialling a Sensation for Kai but she advised it would be too long for him, so the search for a Libra replacement continues.

Looking forward to hearing how you get on with it, Spookypony, I really hope it suits!


----------



## zandp (8 July 2015)

Great feedback, I'm looking into treeless saddles for my younger mare.  Have had a SB Freeform which I didn't like a lot, am pondering Barefoot/Exmoor Treefree and (assuming I win the lottery) a Sensation.


----------



## Baois Glas (9 July 2015)

kaiserchief said:



			Wow, must be amazing having them at home  

How long are the Sensations underneath, from front to back? I emailed Mariaana at Better Saddles about trialling a Sensation for Kai but she advised it would be too long for him, so the search for a Libra replacement continues.

Looking forward to hearing how you get on with it, Spookypony, I really hope it suits! 

Click to expand...

It s fab having them at home, even though I had to move to a different country to get them here,lol.

My Sensations are both 19 inches long underneath, they are a 16inch Hybrid and a 15.5inch Westlish (Western seat sizes).  I did have a 17inch seat dressage trail on my 12hh Section A and it fit her really well, she's in a 5ft rug. 

I also have a size 4 Solution saddle that is 18 inches underneath, if anyone is looking for a Solution I'm selling it cheap,lol.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 July 2015)

@Kaiserchief

am looking at the Libras, bearing in mind I have just sold a Cheyenne, are the libras any more/less like a pad than those and are they shorter length wise?


----------



## Coblover63 (9 July 2015)

I was going to ask whether you had tried the new Libra Explorer but when I checked their webby, it looks as if they aren't selling them any more.  The company was taken over last month and they are only showing their two original styles.  Shame as I was quite taken by the look of the Explorer and may have taken a punt....


----------



## kaiserchief (9 July 2015)

Ooh, that's interesting about the Sensations...Kai's Libra is 19" front to back - I may get back in touch with Better Saddles. Could you also PM me about the Solution?

MOC, the Libra is a budget version of the Torsion and very similar in style and size to the Barefoots (the 15" Libra is the same size as the Size 0 Cheyenne). It's a very soft and floppy saddle but I get super sweat marks with it, pony loves it and his physio never picks up any saddle related issues.

I had just noticed the Libra Explorers when they suddenly disappeared from the website - shame cause they did look interesting!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 July 2015)

thanks-possibly not for me then, There are a couple of shop soiled Libra Explorers on eBay fyi.


----------



## kaiserchief (9 July 2015)

I spotted those and put in a Best Offer on one but it was turned down. I'm loathe to pay full price noting that they're so unheard of that I'd be unlikely to get a decent sell on price if it didn't suit, and they won't do returns on the shop soiled ones.


----------



## spookypony (21 September 2015)

spookypony said:



			I'm just trialling a Ghost, and will report in when I've had a proper sit on it!
		
Click to expand...

I'm back to report! 

I trialled the Ghost Quevis (the one with the thigh blocks) in a "piccolo" (small), intended for endurance riding. Initially, I had the same thigh block issue as the OP. I did a 30k ride in it, and had some bruises on my thighs. I normally ride very long, and jacking up the stirrups a little bit helped substantially. My saddler also felt that the saddle needed a bit of shimming at the front, to improve its placement of me. At this point, I bought the saddle. A bit later, I rode nearly 80k over 3 days, some of it very fast, and the thigh blocks weren't a problem any more. I much appreciate them riding downhill, especially. In general, the saddle is very comfortable to sit in over long periods.

The saddler was happy with the fit and spine clearance. My pony just had the physio, and she was happy that there was no trace left of the sore back that had prompted me to look for a new saddle. So far, I'm very happy with it, and glad that the pony's back doesn't appear to be sore anymore!

I was impressed also with the customer service. The agent was very happy to look at countless pics of my pony with the saddle and of sweat marks, and let me trial it for quite a while before making the final decision.


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 September 2015)

Where are the pics Spooky!


----------

